# pets.... post a picture



## splante (Nov 3, 2012)

This most likely has been done in the past but I thought I would see about posting pics of pets.  this is Spooky we got him about a month ago from the warwick animal shelter . He has been great, and he likes to go for walks and look for bottles(ok working on the second part) Everynight when I get home for work he has his toy monkey ready to go for a walk....


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2012)

My 'nephew' CoCo...


----------



## xxfollyxx (Nov 4, 2012)

My fuzzy pom pom Q-tip/Chi-Chi


----------



## splante (Nov 4, 2012)

great pics so far keep it going


----------



## Conch times (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my boy crash, someone once told me he looks spoiled.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is Abby, our Jack Russell..on a hike ...in the state land......


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 4, 2012)

Here we are after the hike.[]


----------



## februarystarskc (Nov 4, 2012)

BOB!!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 4, 2012)

BoB is awesome! I had a pug when I was a kid.


----------



## februarystarskc (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah I love the little guy.  He has such a great personality.


----------



## coreya (Nov 4, 2012)

Our Dina, The pound puppy!


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 4, 2012)

CHICKENS haha first pic of chickens we have 4 but the other one is taking an egg somewhere.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 4, 2012)

Approach with caution!


----------



## lil digger (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## lil digger (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok. first is two of my ten ball pythons. These are piebald ball pythons. The bigger one is the male, the smaller is the female.


----------



## lil digger (Nov 4, 2012)

Next is my girl mya. She is pit bull/ beagle/ dalmation mix.


----------



## lil digger (Nov 4, 2012)

and last but not least are my two wheaton terriers. Rufus and Abby


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 4, 2012)

My kitty in the window.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2012)

Lauren was trying out hairdo's on our new kitten Tabby....[]


----------



## idigjars (Nov 5, 2012)

Our 14 month old - now weighs 50 pounds - Sophie


----------



## idigjars (Nov 5, 2012)

And my buddy - 13 year old Bailey -


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

Jackson


----------



## splante (Nov 5, 2012)

great pics great pets


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's my 3 little girls.. doing what they do best..


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Here's my 3 little girls.. doing what they do best..


 AWWWWW how sweet!! and they are all in basically the same position, lovely!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Here's my 3 little girls.. doing what they do best..


 
 LoL,...How I can relate to that pic! Now we have four... (why are they always so tired?) [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> Jackson


 

 Jackson.... []  Love it! Great pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2012)

> why are they always so tired?


 
 Feed them well and keep the thermostat at 85, works every time.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't mess wit me


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 10, 2012)

When the dog's water bowl gets empty the kittens think it is the perfect place to take a snooze.


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's Rocky as Dr Jekyll...


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

And here's Mr. Hyde [8D]


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are my other two adorable little mutants, Daisy the pug and Jinx the black cat, along with my wife. Wait, that would be my other THREE adorable little mutants []


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> When the dog's water bowl gets empty the kittens think it is the perfect place to take a snooze.


 LOL


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Don't mess wit me


 

 Is that the vicious monster that chased me around your yard?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2012)

Great pics everyone...what a cross section of critters! Jim your pics and comments made me laugh..


----------

